
Eyeing the Tiger: How Burnout Sneaks Up on You - ingve
https://medium.com/bakken-b%C3%A6ck/eyeing-the-tiger-how-burnout-sneaks-up-on-you-79c4c6036e95
======
oldmancoyote
Can anyone answer a related question? I had a memory test last year. One
outcome was I scored at the 99th percentile in stress. I struggle with
aphasia(can't recall words), and I am constantly troubled by tingling or numb
hands and feet. I'm trying Cognitive Behavior Therapy, but that's way too
slow. Anything else work for you?

